# Basic LED Tutorial



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Please excuse my error. The first attachment while valuable is someone elses work that I had saved.
The 2nd is mine


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

This will come in handy

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Nice work Dan.....


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice tutorial. Thanks for your effort in producing this. Some day I hope to make my own.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for this.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks great!!. By any chance do you know how to hook or building something like this so that it is solar powered and turns on/off automatically with the night?


----------

